# MOV File einbinden ...



## Gabi (28. November 2002)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne eine kleine Animation in meine Seite einbauen.
Das File heisst 04.mov und kann mit Quick Time an geschaut werden.
Ich habs mal mit:
<embed src="04.mov" autostart="true" loop="true" name="xxxx"></embed> probiert.
Funktioniert soweit ganz gut, allerdings hat mir jemand gesagt, dass man solche Anweisungen nicht mehr macht. 
Leider kenn ich mich mit JavaScript nicht aus um sowas selbst zu schreiben , könnte mir vieleicht jemand behilflich sein?
Würde mich sehr freuen!

Danke schon mal ...

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (29. November 2002)

Wer hat dir denn das erzählt?
Das ist doch ein ganz normaler HTML Tag.


----------



## Gabi (29. November 2002)

Selbst in SELFHTML 8.0 steht:

es ist ein Relikt und sollte allmählich fallengelassen werden. Denn im Unterschied zum applet-Element hat das embed-Element nie zum HTML-Standard gehört. Es wird hier noch beschrieben, weil es heute leider immer noch sehr verbreitet ist und beispielsweise bei Netscape 4.x die einzig sinnvolle und halbwegs funktionierende Möglichkeit ist, Multimedia einzubinden.

Gruß Gabi


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (29. November 2002)

Dann bleibt wohl nur noch der object tag übrig.


----------



## Adam Wille (29. November 2002)

Hi 

Versuch's mal wie folgt:

```
<object data="datei.mov" type="video/quicktime"
  pluginspage="http://www.apple.com/download/" autostart="false"
  loop="false" width="200" height="100">
</object>
```
die ganzen Attributwerte musst du halt anpassen, wenn's noch Fragen gibt, wozu welches Attribut hier notwendig ist und wie der Inhalt abgeändert werden muss, dann einfach hier stellen. 

hth,
Geist


----------

